# BRPC/BRC CLASS 2016001



## Brandon E (Oct 23, 2015)

Good morning,

I am attending this course and creating this thread in hopes to find any individuals also attending (or that have just completed) these courses and to gain suggested wisdom. I am fulfilling a hopeful lateral move and recently found out they are no longer sending prior-enlisted to SOI, but rather straight to BRPC.  If there is any insight on this also, it would be much appreciated. Thank you.

-Brandon


----------



## x SF med (Oct 23, 2015)

Get a Ranger Handbook - memorize it.
Get the POI from SOI - memorize it.
Go out and practice land nav - until it is beyond first nature.
Ruck, Ruck some more, Ruck even more - until you can't feel the big green tick sucking the life out of you.
Practice your knots, until your fingers bleed and you can tie them in the dark.
Swim, Swim more, Swim a lot more than that.
Be confident and competent.
Always know where your buddies are.
Be a team player.

Then do PT.

@Teufel, does that sound like a fair start?


----------



## Brandon E (Oct 23, 2015)

Done. Just acquired the Ranger Handbook. Thank you for that. They beat land nav into us pretty well when we went north during A&S, but I can always get better. I can tread for days, but I need to get faster in my sprints. I guess that will come with strength in the water. My rope hasn't left me since Stone Bay and I love running/endurance training more than any sane man ever should. I only hope this is an acceptable start, because from what I saw before I will be amongst gods when it comes to physical aptitude. If there is anything else I may benefit from I will take it to heart, but if not, "Once more unto the breach, dear friends, once more;".


----------



## Teufel (Oct 24, 2015)

I would add this:

You should show up in shape to run, swim and fin.  I wouldn't go too crazy with the ruck runs because you don't want to show up with an injury.  Forced marches with heavy weight will get you prepared to carry loads on your shoulders.  

BRC is easy.  You self select through quitting or not quitting.  It's really that simple but 70% of your peers in each class will drop their ropes and quit.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 24, 2015)

to add to @Teufel 's post...  any medically trained SOF guy or even military guy will tell you that ruck runs should be a last resort...  all they really do is injure you...  a ruck march, with a controlled stride and pace can cover a lot of ground and get you used to the big green tick.  Use your waist strap!!


----------



## Brandon E (Oct 24, 2015)

Teufel said:


> I would add this:
> 
> You should show up in shape to run, swim and fin.  I wouldn't go too crazy with the ruck runs because you don't want to show up with an injury.  Forced marches with heavy weight will get you prepared to carry loads on your shoulders.
> 
> BRC is easy.  You self select through quitting or not quitting.  It's really that simple but 70% of your peers in each class will drop their ropes and quit.



Running shouldn't be an issue for me. It's the pool that I need to get stronger in. I'm not uncomfortable in the water at all, I'm just not that fast. Maybe it's form. I've been back in the pool for the last 2 months after my shoulder healed up and have been getting stronger.



x SF med said:


> to add to @Teufel 's post...  any medically trained SOF guy or even military guy will tell you that ruck runs should be a last resort...  all they really do is injure you...  a ruck march, with a controlled stride and pace can cover a lot of ground and get you used to the big green tick.  Use your waist strap!!



I came back from A&S with a strained ac joint most likely because of those ruck runs and similar activities. The orthopedic doc here gave me a cortisone shot but it's always been a little different since. I just hope it doesn't decide to flare up inconveniently.

Aside from ruck runs, I've built a solid pace (11-11:45 just stepping) in the last few months carrying about 55 lb dry + water. Running distance has helped tremendously with that. In all, I'm just ready to get there.


----------



## Mr.Langdizzle (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello, 

I've been lurking this site for a couple months now and I am currently in the process of re enlisting with a lat move to recon as well. Due to not attending ITB will this be a draw back to when Marines hit the fleet as a Recon Marine such as basic infantry skills or will that be taught in BRC?

Thank you.


----------



## thewannavee (Oct 26, 2015)

Brandon E said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I am attending this course and creating this thread in hopes to find any individuals also attending (or that have just completed) these courses and to gain suggested information
> 
> -Brandon



Congratulations! I just got my Lat Move Approved today! I haven't gotten my class seat yet, but I can only assume that it will be the same class as you. If I have a different class, I will DEFINITELY  be looking to go TAD to 1st Recon in the meantime. Did you do that program as well?


----------



## Brandon E (Oct 27, 2015)

thewannavee said:


> Congratulations! I just got my Lat Move Approved today! I haven't gotten my class seat yet, but I can only assume that it will be the same class as you. If I have a different class, I will DEFINITELY  be looking to go TAD to 1st Recon in the meantime. Did you do that program as well?


Thank you. Seeing as the report date is a week from today, you most likely won't be in this upcoming class. I wasn't able to go TAD anywhere because of obligations to my current unit. It's been a fight just finding proper time to ruck, swim, and run (usually took place at 3-6 in the am), but I didn't expect much leeway from the type of unit I am at now. Regardless, prep time was made as it was before A&S and I am thankful for the opportunity to have completed it. It helped get the mind and body right before this coming course.


----------



## devilbones (Oct 28, 2015)

Good luck Marines.  Never quit.


----------



## Jim Flagan (Oct 28, 2015)

Are you guys 03's? Just curious, if you guys have prep'd as much as you have said, it shouldn't make much of a difference. I thought I would have a few more infantry  Belleauwoodsmen with me at the finish line, but it didn't happen. No worries though. If you perform to the standard, and don't quit, you'll be a Recon Marine in 4/5 months from now.

I also woke up up to this every morning of BRC


----------



## thewannavee (Oct 28, 2015)

Jim Flagan said:


> Are you guys 03's? Just curious, if you guys have prep'd as much as you have said, it shouldn't make much of a difference. I thought I would have a few more infantry  Belleauwoodsmen with me at the finish line, but it didn't happen. No worries though. If you perform to the standard, and don't quit, you'll be a Recon Marine in 4/5 months from now.


 
I am a data analyst in the Wing actually, and I know I definitely need to prep more and I will prep as much as I can and I think TAD orders will help me quite a bit since I don't have a class seat yet, I have time.  So help me god though, I will break before I ever quit. Any suggestions on eating habits?


----------



## Brandon E (Oct 28, 2015)

Haha, I never thought that video would apply so well to something so relevant. I used to be a crewchief on C-130s.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 28, 2015)

thewannavee said:


> Any suggestions on eating habits?



Use the search function and look at the nutrition thread.  Just a suggestion...


----------



## busyworks (Dec 24, 2015)

@thewannavee Data Analyst? I've never heard of such a job.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 24, 2015)

busyworks said:


> @thewannavee Data Analyst? I've never heard of such a job.



I believe the aviation data analyst is similar to the maintenance management specialist on the ground side.  They deal with aviation maintenance admin.  I could be wrong, I've never spent any time in the wing.


----------



## busyworks (Dec 24, 2015)

Teufel said:


> I believe the aviation data analyst is similar to the maintenance management specialist on the ground side.  They deal with aviation maintenance admin.  I could be wrong, I've never spent any time in the wing.


Yea, looks like they're the guys who set up/maintain the servers that track when parts need to be replaced, and what not. I could be completely wrong though.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 25, 2015)

busyworks said:


> Yea, looks like they're the guys who set up/maintain the servers that track when parts need to be replaced, and what not. I could be completely wrong though.


With luck and a bit of grit it won't matter.  He'll be an 0321 if he wants it bad enough.


----------



## busyworks (Dec 25, 2015)

Teufel said:


> With luck and a bit of grit it won't matter.  He'll be an 0321 if he wants it bad enough.


oh, not at all. I was just curious about that MOS. 

best of luck @thewannavee!


----------



## Brandon E (Jan 2, 2016)

Made it through with 1-16, but not rescue 2 of WSA, preventing me from graduating Primer with 1-. Reporting with 2- on Monday.


----------



## Jim Flagan (Jan 2, 2016)

Shoot me a pm


----------



## Teufel (Jan 2, 2016)

Brandon E said:


> Made it through with 1-16, but not rescue 2 of WSA, preventing me from graduating Primer with 1-. Reporting with 2- on Monday.



Don't give up!


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 3, 2016)

Brandon E said:


> Made it through with 1-16, but not rescue 2 of WSA, preventing me from graduating Primer with 1-. Reporting with 2- on Monday.


Can someone translate for me?


----------



## Jim Flagan (Jan 3, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Can someone translate for me?



@DA SWO 

In order to complete BRPC , Students have to  pass the USMC's Water Survival Advanced  (WSA) swim qualification. Which is the second highest qual you can get right behind MCIWS(Marine Corps instructor of water survival) it includes timed swims, a little treading, and rescues. Hands down the single biggest thing that kills students is Rescue #2 (Rear head hold, Rear head hold escape, double armpit level off double armpit tow, transitioning to a cross chest carry. ) all that means is you swim up to your instructor, turn around (swimulates a rogue wave/losing visual contact) then your instructor grabs you from behind, and you have to conduct the escape, break contact, then re approach your victim from the rear and drag him back 25m uses 3 rescues methods. O yeah and your "Victim" is one of the BRC instructor cadre, so they really help you out.

I ran 5 WSA courses as a MCIWS at my old unit every time we would lose 2/3 students to rescue #2 alone hope this helps, the picture above is the escape portion of Recuse # 2


----------



## Brandon E (Jan 3, 2016)

Teufel said:


> Don't give up!


Never.


----------



## Brandon E (Jan 3, 2016)

Jim Flagan said:


> View attachment 14713
> 
> @DA SWO
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. I should have clarified a bit more.


----------



## Brandon E (Jan 29, 2016)

BRPC 2-16 WSA passed. PFT/CFT next week and onto BRC in March. Ready to be back on track!


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 30, 2016)

Brandon, it is good to see this.


----------



## arch_angel (Feb 3, 2016)

Ahhh, rescue 2....I still have anxiety when I think of slipping into the pool after a hearty "help, call 911!"

@Jim Flagan I assume the requirement to pass WSA applies to students who are MCIWS qual'd prior to attending BRPC?


----------



## Jim Flagan (Feb 5, 2016)

arch_angel said:


> Ahhh, rescue 2....I still have anxiety when I think of slipping into the pool after a hearty "help, call 911!"
> 
> @Jim Flagan I assume the requirement to pass WSA applies to students who are MCIWS qual'd prior to attending BRPC?



That is correct. Keep in mind I DID NOT attend BRPC, at the time I was not required to. The standard is the standard at BRC. I conducted rescue practice, and tested out just like everyone else. It helped knowing the rescues, and having a little more experience in the water, but BRC rescues are a little different from MCIWS rescues.


----------



## arch_angel (Feb 5, 2016)

Jim Flagan said:


> That is correct. Keep in mind I DID NOT attend BRPC, at the time I was not required to. The standard is the standard at BRC. I conducted rescue practice, and tested out just like everyone else. It helped knowing the rescues, and having a little more experience in the water, but BRC rescues are a little different from MCIWS rescues.



I see. We had a couple Recon Marines in the class I was in at MCWSS and they said something very similar about the rescues portion being slightly different. 

I keep hearing that BRPC is significantly more difficult that BRC....is this because there's no real 'standard' to go by during that phase of training, or do they just find more time to weed out the ones who can't hack it due to less academic time?


----------



## Brandon E (Jul 25, 2016)

I graduated Friday with BRC 4-16. It was a long road, but there are surely much longer ones ahead. What a learning curve. It sucked, but it was great. Back at my parent unit right now. Word is 3rd Recon Bn. Awaiting official orders. Until then, adding to what I've gained and staying sharp.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 25, 2016)

Brandon E said:


> I graduated Friday with BRC 4-16. It was a long road, but there are surely much longer ones ahead. What a learning curve. It sucked, but it was great. Back at my parent unit right now. Word is 3rd Recon Bn. Awaiting official orders. Until then, adding to what I've gained and staying sharp.



Well done!  Never forget that every day is a selection and every task is a test.  Earn your place every day, maintain a positive attitude and stay humble.  Your adventure begins today.  You have a lot to be proud of.


----------



## Brandon E (Jul 25, 2016)

Thank you. I will, always. I am sort of in the dark when it comes to what arriving to a battalion will be like, especially as a lat mover from the type of unit I was apart of (though grateful for the experiences/training it gave me) so I will make sure to use the support offered here if any questions or concerns arise.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 26, 2016)

Brandon E said:


> Thank you. I will, always. I am sort of in the dark when it comes to what arriving to a battalion will be like, especially as a lat mover from the type of unit I was apart of (though grateful for the experiences/training it gave me) so I will make sure to use the support offered here if any questions or concerns arise.



Focus on the job and becoming a part of your unit above everything else...  there are guys depending on you to be a teammate and support system, they come first.


----------

